# Custody...



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Custody

A seven year old boy was at the centre of a courtroom drama today. The boy has a history of being beaten by his parents and the judge awarded custody to his aunt.

The boy however confirmed that his aunt beat him more than his parents and refused to live there. When the judge suggested that he live with his grandparents the boy cried out that they beat him more than anyone.

Then in an unprecedented move, the judge dramatically allowed the boy to choose who should have custody of him.

In a final ruling yesterday, custody was granted to the Welsh Rugby team as the boy firmly believes that they are not capable of beating anyone.


----------

